# Anyone in the Macon, GA or Atlanta, GA area?



## B14sensei (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey there guys, I have recently moved from Orlando, FL to Macon, GA to attend Mercer University and I've been having a hard time finding anyone who's into import cars...much less Nissans in specific. If you live in the Macon, GA area or Atlanta area...drop me a line...it sux @$$ not having someone to talk about Nissans with.

Peace easy
-=sNaFu=-


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

I'm here at Mercer. I'm a freshman in Plunkett. Let's meet sometime.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

im in spartanburg,sc about an hour and 1/2 from atl


----------



## dragonfli_x (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey guys, I live off of Walnut Street...I'm a little into the import scene, but I don't drive a Nissan...sorry  but my imported GF who doesn't like the import scene  has a Sentra that I'm trying to find wheels for... We should meet sometime.. wanna see your rides! 

Also, if any of you guys know if someone is interested in a turbo II 1987 RX-7 with loads of aftermarket parts, touch base with me!!! 

Also, I need to ask you guys something about wheels if we do end up communicating... holla


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Im about 20 min from Stone Mountain.


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

I pass Walnut Street when I go down college street. I went downtown today and it was deserted. I couldn't find anywhere to eat. Macon is dying. My ride is almost stock, so you wouldn't want to see it.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm in Marietta, I'd reccomend all of you go to Moreland avenue in Downtown atlanta on Friday or Saturday night, big big ass street racing scene down there. As for me, I usually stick to Barett parkway.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Apr 18, 2003)

hey ASSEMBLER... I'd like to see your ride... if you know a little more than me about nissans, I'd be appreciative if you could help me with my GF car, just for maintenance issues and stuff... I live right off walnut St.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i'm at Valdosta about 2 hrs south of macon


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

I am in atlanta...You can go down to Moreland on friday or saturday to meet up the people..use to race at cheshire bridge but they are gonna start going somewhea else...they meet up at moreland and all head out...
Barret parkway iz not a good place in my opinion...too many cops watching the area...if they see u remotely gunning your car..they are after u quickly...
I have a 350Z..i kno a shop that has couple 300ZX twin turbos...I usually chill with different car crews...SYNERGY, IGR, WHOTHENNOW 
If you want info on meeting up import crews in atlanta leave message..Also check out www.importatlanta.com


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

dragonfli...what issues are u having with you GF's car?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Apr 18, 2003)

*issues with GF car*



cawest said:


> *dragonfli...what issues are u having with you GF's car? *


aside from her needing new wheels? there's an odd kachunking noise when she hits the brakes slowly... it seems like it's coming from the frame but I can't pinpoint exact location. I've gone under the car and look for possible bumping points but to no avail. It would be nice to find what was making the noise. it makes that bumping (metal on metal) noise right before the car stops... even more pronounced when you brake, and then let of the pedal just before stopping... 98 Sentra GXE


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

Is the sound coming from both sides?front?rear?

Have you checked the following things; brake pads?rotors?

Is the sound just happening when she brakes?

kinda hard to say when you just say that there is an odd sound when braking. Has she been in any accidents or hit something? Various things can cause the sound depending on where it is comming from.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Apr 18, 2003)

no accidents... the car is used, but didn't see any accident reports concerning the car on autochecker. It is coming from the rear and we just changed out the pads about 4 months ago hoping it would fix it... nope... you can even feel it in the frame if you sit in the back seat when it happens...


----------



## B14sensei (Jun 9, 2003)

I think i know what that sound is....if it is the same thig i had.
I used to have a thumping sound comeing from the rear of my car everytime I put on the brakes or slowed down. I then went to get my brakes changed and it ended up being the rear drum brakes being un-aligned (sp?). The guy just realigned the brakes on all four corners and the thumping from the rear was gone.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Apr 18, 2003)

really?... where would be a good place to get that done?... I thought they did that, but I guess not... grrrrr

could I do it if I had the right tools? or could one of you guys help a guy out? I'll buy the beer!..oh, wait! you're underaged! maybe pizza and a case of root beer?  j/k... but any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

You could do it yourself if you had the right tools...but if u do it by urself u won't be sure if u aligned it right..have to use the string measurement...if u kno how to do it...i am kinda far to help u out
othawise..i would help


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Im part of a nissan/import club called the "Night Kids". There are actually two different areas that we are located! My half of the Night kids reside in monroe which is in walton co. just east of atlanta! We consist if Me, my buddie Roger, my roomate Charles. the cars that we sport are a 93 sentra SE-R (mine) an 89 240sx (mine) a 90 Rx7 turbo II (roger), and an 85 Rx7 whith a 351 clevland motor swap done to it (Charles). all the cars are black!
The other half of t he car club is out of atlanta! which consists of a 200sx, BMW's, 300zx, and a really tight ass trueno AE 86 (toyota corolla GT). we havent all gotten together yet! but when were ready to take our cars out and meat, we will keep you guys posted and shit! peace out fellas!


----------



## Nissankid_stanza (Aug 16, 2004)

cawest said:


> I am in atlanta...You can go down to Moreland on friday or saturday to meet up the people..use to race at cheshire bridge but they are gonna start going somewhea else...they meet up at moreland and all head out...
> Barret parkway iz not a good place in my opinion...too many cops watching the area...if they see u remotely gunning your car..they are after u quickly...
> I have a 350Z..i kno a shop that has couple 300ZX twin turbos...I usually chill with different car crews...SYNERGY, IGR, WHOTHENNOW
> If you want info on meeting up import crews in atlanta leave message..Also check out www.importatlanta.com


Hey I live in the Atlanta area and went to the Moreland Ave. and Buford Highway races regularly but ever since the cops busted up on Moreland Ave. hard, nobody's really been out to either of the places. Anybody know where the new spots are?


----------



## Def_Jammer (Sep 16, 2004)

snkee200sx said:


> i'm at Valdosta about 2 hrs south of macon



...I didnt think there was anyone from Valdosta on here.

But yeah I'm from Valdosta too...


----------



## Jgsnismoser (Dec 13, 2003)

You guys should check out www.atl-sr20.com forum section.


----------

